# My first addition to Collector's Corner



## JIP (Sep 6, 2008)

I just go this today at an estate sale.  I know absolutely nothing about it but the price of Zero was probably a good deal.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 7, 2008)

You took the bait! You're hooked!!! There's no going back!!!!!!!

You have _*Collectiritis*_ !! Soon you will get G.A.S. as well... :lmao:



Nice first 'buy'! Enjoy augmenting your collection.


----------

